

iPad app sales numbers: WIRED vs Writer - some1else
http://www.informationarchitects.jp/en/ipad-app-sales-numbers-wired-vs-writer/

======
gaustin
> They pay a truck load of money to reach 300-500 paying readers per day?

> But they won’t pay as much to reach an avalanche of non paying readers?

It seems to me that advertisers might prefer a small number of people willing
to pay money for something, rather than an avalanche of free loaders. Not all
eyeballs are created equally. Isn't this a motivation for improving the
targeting of advertising?

Most Wired content is available for free on the website, right? So, I wonder
how many more people would buy the app if it were free.

 _Edited to clarify a few phrases_

~~~
bad_user
> _Isn't this obvious with all of the talk about improving the targeting of
> advertising?_

It's not the same thing ... targeted advertising doesn't mean reaching people
with more money. It means reaching people when they are in the mood for
spending on your product (the right time / the right place).

E.g. even if you are a big spender, are you willing to buy a baby pram right
now? How about a woman that has uploaded photos of her newborn to Facebook?
You may have millions of dollars that you're willing to spend, but that said
woman is more likely to buy baby gear than you.

~~~
gaustin
> It means reaching people when they are in the mood for spending on your
> product (the right time / the right place).

I know that and agree. I think the fact that someone paid for the app is a
relevant positive targeting indicator for an advertiser, and not a negative
because of the smaller audience. I have to admit that I don't have any data to
back up my thought, and maybe what I'm talking about isn't what other people
are talking about when they think about targeted advertising.

> How about a woman that has uploaded photos of her newborn to Facebook?

Isn't she even more likely to be willing to spend money on baby gear if she's
just spent money to put them up on a paid photo sharing site (Flickr Pro, or
whatever)?

Like I said above, that's my untested hypothesis.

------
ja27
Am I missing something? "... 300-500 ad impressions per day ..." but that's
the new app sales per day not the total number of users. If only there was
some way to find the area under the sales curve then we could find the total
number of users.

~~~
oloolo
Counter question: How many times do you read your downloaded app?

